# Site General > Site Info >  BIG BOOK Give Away!!!

## JLC

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED!!  CLICK HERE TO SEE!*

*We're going to raffle off TWO of Kevin McCurley's new book "The Ultimate Ball Python: Morph Maker Guide"!!



All proceeds will be donated to USARK, with BP.net making up the difference in fees that Paypal will take.*


This raffle is open to all registered members. You must be registered to enter. We will ship the books out to TWO WINNERS, including overseas, at no cost to you! Buy as many tickets as you like!

*Tickets are 1 for $5, 2 for $10, or 3 for $12.*

Ticket sales will go through June 14th. The drawing and winner announcements will be made on June 15th. The books will be sent out to the winners the following week.

Here's your chance to get your hands on an awesome book AND donate to a critical cause.

When you click on the button below, please include your BP.net username in the comments section. Winners will be contacted for shipping info.

(BP.net admins and their family are not eligible to play. Mod staff may play!)

*SALES CLOSED! WINNERS CHOSEN AND ANNOUNCED ON SUNDAY!* 

GOOD LUCK!!

*A NEW TWIST TO THE GAME!!! 
*
*The person who buys the MOST tickets will win a free BP.net T-Shirt!  This prize is independent of whether or not you win the book.  If more than one person ties for "the most" then each of them will win a shirt!  GREAT way to support our hobby!  Have fun and good luck!!*

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-29-2014),_ChrisS_ (05-25-2014),_DNACurtusK_ (05-29-2014),DooLittle (05-24-2014),Freakie_frog (05-27-2014),_Mr Oni_ (05-26-2014),PitOnTheProwl (05-24-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-25-2014),SlitherinSisters (05-27-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> (BP.net staff and their family are not eligible to play. Sorry guys!)


 :Ohmygod:   :Ohmygod:   :Ohmygod:   :Ohmygod:   :Ohmygod:

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## JLC

Giving this a bump for the late-night crew.  :Wink:

----------


## JLC

Giving this announcement a Sunday bump!  AND, I have a question for y'all... 

*DO YOU THINK IT'S UNFAIR THAT MODS CAN'T PARTICIPATE?*

I feel bad for having to exclude the mods from participating in this.  They give freely of their time and energy to help keep things running smoothly around here, but then aren't allowed to actually win anything when we have something to give away.  But the appearance of "playing favorites" if one of the mods won can be quite damaging. 

Of course, we'd still keep the admins out of it, that's entirely different.  But the mods are regular members of the site that have been given a few extra "powers" to help keep the site in good order.  

What do y'all think?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> *DO YOU THINK IT'S UNFAIR THAT MODS CAN'T PARTICIPATE?*


I don't have a problem with it. Staff shouldn't be included in contests just to know its fair.  :Good Job: 

However with that being said..................... we need a "throwing myself on the ground kicking and screaming temper tantrum" thingy.  :Very Happy:

----------

JLC (06-10-2014),SlitherinSisters (05-27-2014)

----------


## rlditmars

Why not just have a drawing on a third book that is strictly for the admins, mods, staff and bump the ticket price up a little to cover the fewer number of tickets against.

----------

JLC (06-10-2014),Zach Cedor (05-25-2014)

----------


## Zach Cedor

> Why not just have a drawing on a third book that is strictly for the admins, mods, staff and bump the ticket price up a little to cover the fewer number of tickets against.


i think this is the best idea!

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

i personally think EVERYONE....mods, admin, regs, etc should be able to participate. Regardless of who wins the books, all the proceeds are going to USARK, whick is for a great cause! 

sent from my incubator

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

I think mods and admins should be allowed to participate.   I'm not going to be upset if they win.  Let em play!  :Very Happy:

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## George1994

I agree with the rest. I don't see a problem with mods having a crack at this. I guess the whole point was to show users that there was no funny business going on if a mod won, but I don't think that would ever happen on this site!  :Smile:

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I just bought 9 tickets, if the mods can't participate, I will donate the book to go to a mod/admin only drawing (which think about it, would give a way better chance of winning). If the mods do participate in this one, which I see no issue with, I will still donate the book for another round of raffles to generate more donations. I actually have no desire to own the book.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (06-08-2014),_Chkadii_ (06-11-2014),DooLittle (05-25-2014),JLC (06-10-2014),PitOnTheProwl (05-25-2014)

----------


## MarkS

> Giving this announcement a Sunday bump!  AND, I have a question for y'all... 
> 
> *DO YOU THINK IT'S UNFAIR THAT MODS CAN'T PARTICIPATE?*
> 
> I feel bad for having to exclude the mods from participating in this.  They give freely of their time and energy to help keep things running smoothly around here, but then aren't allowed to actually win anything when we have something to give away.  But the appearance of "playing favorites" if one of the mods won can be quite damaging. 
> 
> Of course, we'd still keep the admins out of it, that's entirely different.  But the mods are regular members of the site that have been given a few extra "powers" to help keep the site in good order.  
> 
> What do y'all think?


That's okay, I think it's important to not even have the smallest hint of impropriety.  I'm sure most people wouldn't mind, but there would be one or two who would shout 'cheater cheater' if a mod won.  Best to avoid that possibility no matter how small the odds. 

(besides, I already donate to USARK every year on my birthday)  :Very Happy:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-29-2014),JLC (06-10-2014),PitOnTheProwl (05-26-2014),Stewart_Reptiles (05-26-2014)

----------


## JLC

Ironically enough, the only objections posed to the idea of mod participation are from mods, because they would rather protect the site than win a prize.  We have an AWESOME team!  

The admins have discussed it, and there have been no objections raised from the members, so we've decided to open up the contests to the mods as well, if they wish to participate.  The winner will be chosen through a random-number-generator and I will take screen shots of the entire process.  

So ya'll have fun with it, and buy lots of tickets for USARK!!  If you have friends who love ball pythons, be sure to let them know about this opportunity and have them register if they're not already members.  Let's blow the roof off and give USARK a donation that can make a difference!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-27-2014),DooLittle (05-26-2014),Freakie_frog (05-27-2014),_George1994_ (05-27-2014),_Mr Oni_ (05-26-2014),rabernet (05-26-2014),_REBELLMORPH_ (05-31-2014),_rlditmars_ (05-26-2014),_Rob_ (05-26-2014)

----------


## JLC

Just givin' this a bump.  Let's get some action going here!  :Very Happy:   What morph/combo would you like most to see and learn about?

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Ironically enough, the only objections posed to the idea of mod participation are from mods, because they would rather protect the site than win a prize.  We have an AWESOME team!  
> 
> The admins have discussed it, and there have been no objections raised from the members, so we've decided to open up the contests to the mods as well, if they wish to participate.  The winner will be chosen through a random-number-generator and I will take screen shots of the entire process.  
> 
> So ya'll have fun with it, and buy lots of tickets for USARK!!  If you have friends who love ball pythons, be sure to let them know about this opportunity and have them register if they're not already members.  Let's blow the roof off and give USARK a donation that can make a difference!!


Agreed! I'm good either way. I wont participate so that someone else can have a crack at winning it..

----------

JLC (06-10-2014),rabernet (05-28-2014)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Yay! I can play!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

JLC (06-10-2014),rabernet (05-28-2014)

----------


## JLC

Let's get some buzz here!  This is a GREAT chance to win something awesome.  We're a small community (relatively speaking) so you're not competing against tens of thousands of others buying raffle tickets...just a few!  So get your name in the hat (as many times as you'd like!) and win that book!  

If you could have ANY one ball python out of that book, what would it be?  (And if you're thinking, "I don't have the book so I don't know what's in it," just imagine any and every known base or combo morph out there and choose one!)  

For me, I really, really want a Sunset ball.  That's my most out-of-reach dream.  What about you???

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Are those Signed ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

JLC (06-10-2014),PitOnTheProwl (05-29-2014)

----------


## JLC

> Are those Signed ??


I don't know.  They should be here in the next day or two and as soon as they arrive, I'll check and see if we got signed copies or not. 

I'm happy to autograph them, though.  :ROFL:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-29-2014),PitOnTheProwl (05-29-2014)

----------


## DNACurtusK

Got my ticket! Good luck everyone! Great cause!

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## JLC

> Are those Signed ??


YES....I have received the two copies of the book we will be giving away, and they are both signed by the EvilMorphGod himself! 

Better get your tickets!!

----------

dr del (05-31-2014),PitOnTheProwl (05-31-2014)

----------


## 989josh

> YES....I have received the two copies of the book we will be giving away, and they are both signed by the EvilMorphGod himself! 
> 
> Better get your tickets!!


So does this mean your not going to sign it 


Sent from my iPhone

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## JLC

> So does this mean your not going to sign it 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


LOL...if either of the winners want my signature, I'll be happy to sign, but I'll definitely wait to see what they want.  Wouldn't want to ruin anyone's prize!  :Razz:

----------


## JLC

Giving this a Monday-morning nudge!  Don't procrastinate on buying your tickets 'cause you'd hate it if the time flew by and you forgot!  

Don't miss out on your chance to own the hottest new ball python book autographed by the man himself!

----------

989josh (06-03-2014),rabernet (06-02-2014)

----------


## rabernet

Just bumping this back up!

----------

JLC (06-03-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Love the banners

----------

JLC (06-10-2014),*mlededee* (06-05-2014),rabernet (06-03-2014)

----------


## rabernet

Don't miss out - the time is drawing near! A chance for a $130 book for only a few dollars!

----------

JLC (06-05-2014)

----------


## JLC

Just one more week to get your tickets!! 

This is an excellent opportunity to show that BP.net members care about our rights and want to protect them!  Let's show USARK just how much we care!  Even if you already have the book, or are not all that interested in the book, you can buy tickets to support USARK.  If you win, you can gift the book to someone else or sell it for a sweet little profit.  This contest really is for EVERYONE who cares about our rights and wants to do their small part in the fight.

----------


## George1994

Will the amount of money raised be announced at the end of the raffle? It will be good to see how much we contributed to a good cause! Even though I am not from the US I have heard of the work USARK does to protect our hobbies and love for reptiles, I was happy to grab a few tickets  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## JLC

> Will the amount of money raised be announced at the end of the raffle? It will be good to see how much we contributed to a good cause! Even though I am not from the US I have heard of the work USARK does to protect our hobbies and love for reptiles, I was happy to grab a few tickets 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yes, I will announce how much we have raised.  Let's just say that at this point, I'm hoping we don't embarrass ourselves.   :Cool: 

Come on folks...let's show some BP.net pride and blow the roof off this party!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> YES....I have received the two copies of the book we will be giving away, and they are both signed by the EvilMorphGod himself! 
> 
> Better get your tickets!!


I will get mine at Friday 13th... My Favorite Day of the Year!!!!  :Cool:

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## Mybright1

Hey all, I am a very new user here and will be getting my first python shipped to me very very soon!

I'd like to take the time to say it's great that everyone is participating in this fundraising event.  I have been doing a lot of fundraising locally up here in Alaska for several organizations.  This is my first time supporting an organization that doesn't deal with human conditions, such as cancer, muscular dystrophy, or suicide.  I think people sometimes take for granted how far their donations go in fundraisers.  I do not know a lot about USARK, but I did a brief lookover of the organization:  they seem to have their heart in the right place, based on the Keepers Code of Ethics.

I don't post much now (kind of a lurker), but I will be a more active member soon enough!
Anyway, it was nice to touch base with all of you.

v/r
Lane

----------

JLC (06-10-2014),rabernet (06-11-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Bump - Diddy - bump

Just got me and my daughter each a ticket.

----------

JLC (06-10-2014)

----------


## 989josh

Just got mine. 3 more days to buy them



Sent from my iPhone

----------

JLC (06-11-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Oh, and if I win,  I want Judy to sign mine!!

----------

JLC (06-11-2014)

----------


## 989josh

> Oh, and if I win,  I want Judy to sign mine!!


See she should just sign it. Everyone wants it 


Sent from my iPhone

----------

JLC (06-11-2014)

----------


## J.P.

i just bought a ticket.  but i did not get any ticket number? how do i know if i win? 

anyways, i'm not really concerned about winning the book because bp.net already gives me all the info i need.  in case i win, i want my prize to be auctioned in this site and the proceeds added to the USARK donation.  i envy you guys for having an organization like that.  i, like most of the reptile keepers in my country, have to hide my collection for fear of being confiscated by a clueless authority.  they say pythons (including balls) aren't legal to own because they can grow to man eating sizes!!!!  makes me want to move to the US!!!!!  but enough of my rant, more power to USARK!

----------

JLC (06-11-2014)

----------


## 989josh

> i just bought a ticket.  but i did not get any ticket number? how do i know if i win? 
> 
> anyways, i'm not really concerned about winning the book because bp.net already gives me all the info i need.  in case i win, i want my prize to be auctioned in this site and the proceeds added to the USARK donation.  i envy you guys for having an organization like that.  i, like most of the reptile keepers in my country, have to hide my collection for fear of being confiscated by a clueless authority.  they say pythons (including balls) aren't legal to own because they can grow to man eating sizes!!!!  makes me want to move to the US!!!!!  but enough of my rant, more power to USARK!


Winners will be pick Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone

----------

JLC (06-11-2014)

----------


## JLC

Each person buying a ticket gets assigned a number via spread-sheet...one number for each ticket you buy.  I'll screen-shot the whole thing so folks can see how it worked when I announce the winner.  

*A NEW TWIST TO THE GAME!!! 
*
*The person who buys the MOST tickets will win a free BP.net T-Shirt!  This prize is independent of whether or not you win the book.  If more than one person ties for "the most" then each of them will win a shirt!  GREAT way to support our hobby!  Have fun and good luck!!*

----------

DooLittle (06-11-2014),_George1994_ (06-11-2014),PitOnTheProwl (06-11-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-11-2014),rabernet (06-11-2014)

----------


## BHReptiles

I just bought my ticket too. However, there was an issue with my order so I sent Judy a PM to make sure it gets straightened out!

I love this idea. It's simple enough to donate to a good charity and possibly win something cool in addition!

----------

JLC (06-11-2014)

----------


## JLC

> I just bought my ticket too. However, there was an issue with my order so I sent Judy a PM to make sure it gets straightened out!
> 
> I love this idea. It's simple enough to donate to a good charity and possibly win something cool in addition!


If anyone forgets to include their username, OR if the option to include your name doesn't pop up, just shoot me a PM and let me know, and let me know which e-mail you used to buy the tickets.  Not a problem!  :Good Job:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Each person buying a ticket gets assigned a number via spread-sheet...one number for each ticket you buy.  I'll screen-shot the whole thing so folks can see how it worked when I announce the winner.  
> 
> *A NEW TWIST TO THE GAME!!! 
> *
> *The person who buys the MOST tickets will win a free BP.net T-Shirt!  This prize is independent of whether or not you win the book.  If more than one person ties for "the most" then each of them will win a shirt!  GREAT way to support our hobby!  Have fun and good luck!!*


Now that is incentive  :Smile:

----------

JLC (06-11-2014)

----------


## JLC

For anyone wanting to buy tickets, today is an AWESOME day to try.  Friday the 13th, with a FULL MOON!  That's bound to be a sign that tickets bought today will be extra-lucky!   :Bounce: 

If you've already bought tickets, but want to get in on the extra lucky tickets, feel free to BUY MORE!  :Very Happy: 

And don't forget that whoever buys THE MOST tickets will win a FREE BP.net T-SHIRT!  :Dance:

----------


## JLC

*Get your extra-super-dooper LUCKY tickets today!!!* 




> For anyone wanting to buy tickets, today is an AWESOME day to try.  Friday the 13th, with a FULL MOON!  That's bound to be a sign that tickets bought today will be extra-lucky!  
> 
> If you've already bought tickets, but want to get in on the extra lucky tickets, feel free to BUY MORE! 
> 
> And don't forget that whoever buys THE MOST tickets will win a FREE BP.net T-SHIRT!


*Don't procrastinate!  Tomorrow is the last day, and before you know it, sales will be closed.  You don't want to miss your chance!!*

----------


## JLC

The luckiest day of the decade is almost over!  Don't let it go by without getting extra tickets!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

Last day for tickets people!

----------

JLC (06-14-2014)

----------


## JLC

*LAST DAY!!!* 

*Don't Procrastinate!!!*

----------


## 989josh

Around what time will we know the winners? 


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## JLC

> Around what time will we know the winners? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Sometime Sunday morning or early afternoon on Sunday, at the latest.  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

TICKET SALES OVER!  WINNERS CHOSEN AND ANNOUNCED ON SUNDAY!

Thank you all for your participation!  Total sales and money raised will also be announced on Sunday.  Good luck to all our ticket owners!

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (06-15-2014),DooLittle (06-15-2014),OhhWatALoser (06-15-2014)

----------

